# by leapfrogging in...



## mssg

Hola a todos
Nuevamente les vengo a pedir ayuda.
Necesito traducir correctamente la siguiente oración (que pertenece al libro de Wilson sobre las hormigas que motivó mi consulta anterior):

By the early 1940s, it was spreading outward from Mobile at the rate of 8 km (5 miles) a year and then faster *by leapfrogging in* nursery stock and other ground cargo.

La traducción sería:

A principios de la década de 1940 ya se propagaba fuera de Mobile a razón de 8 km (5 millas) por año y después más velozmente *mediante saltos en* los transportes de ganado y otras cargas.

Gracias por la ayuda

       mssg


----------



## vicdark

_leapfrogging _=* a grandes saltos*

_nursery stock_ = *material de propagación/multiplicación  de viveros*

_ground cargo_*  = carga por vía terrestre *(tren, camión, etc.)


----------



## mssg

vicdark said:


> _leapfrogging _=* a grandes saltos*
> 
> _nursery stock_ = *material de propagación/multiplicación de viveros*
> 
> _ground cargo_* = carga por vía terrestre *(tren, camión, etc.)


 


Muy bien, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, nursery stock is plants from nurseries, live plants shipped by nurseries. 
Here "stock" is used because it refers to live products. In this case it doesn't mean propagation stock.


----------



## vicdark

Hi K,

Pregunto: ¿las plantitas o plántulas (_plantlets) _que produce un vivero, no son material de propagación?


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe I didn't understand what you mean by ''material de propagación" -- I took it to mean the stock from which they propagate plants to sell, their "breeding stock." Does it really mean plants propagated by the nursery?


----------



## vicdark

Yes, I understand it as propagation by the nursery.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, good to know! So then how would you describe the plants they keep to propagate from?


----------



## vicdark

Most nursery clients buy the plants to establish their crops or gardens. If they want to continue planting or selling the same variety themselves, they produce seed or use parts of the plants for vegetative reproduction. So, there is breeding stock (_material de propagación/multiplicación) _at both nursery and farmer/producer level.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm still confused, but never mind ...


----------

